# Castelli Gabba 2 no longer water resistant. Help needed



## part_robot (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi,

I bought a Castelli Gabba 2 jersey back in Spring this year and it's been magic. However, lately the water repellency has completely given up and the water now soaks in rather than beads (it probably did so progressively but I haven't worn it in the rain until recently). I've washed it at most 10 times so it's not exactly old. 

In a vain effort to reboot the Nanoflex I've washed it in tech soap 4 times, steam ironed and even tumble-dried it as they instruct.... but no dice.

I'm 90% sure it's never seen any fabric software, but it's not impossible. So, assuming the worst, is there anything I can do to recover the Nanoflex awesomeness without using a DWR spray?

Thanks!


----------



## dcorn (Sep 1, 2011)

Why would you not want to use a DWR spray? That's basically what is on there when new anyway. 

Nikwax also makes DWR liquid that you wash your clothes in after the tech soap. I use it on every piece of outerwear I own, whether it had DWR from the factory or not.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Fabric softener kills wicking of tech fabrics, not water repellancy, so that's not your problem.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

It's treated with a water repellent finish. It has a limited lifetime, but it can be restored. From Castelli:

_"The DWR finish will wear off over time and you may want to re-treat your Castelli product’s water repellency by applying a commercially available water-repellent spray-on DWR treatment by following these instructions:..._

See more here. The page incldues Nano Flex as well.


----------

